# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Witte vlek in gezicht. Komt het door zonnebank en IPL?

## rianne1990

Dag allemaal,
Al een paar maanden ben ik bezig met definitief ontharen van mijn oksels bij een schoonheidsstudio. Nu mag je tijdens de behandelingen niet in de zon. Ik ga op vakantie en wil bij de zonnebank een voorbereidingskuur doen zodat ik op vakantie minder snel zal verbranden. Ik heb het met de salon besproken en zolang ik de behandelde oksels niet blootstel aan de zonnebank, zou het geen kwaad kunnen.
Nu ben ik twee keer naar de zonnebank geweest na de behandelingen en heb ik een vage witte vlek op mijn gezicht (2 bij 2 cm) ontdekt. Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie. Weet iemand of dit door de ipl kan komen (mijn gezicht is dus niet behandeld)? 
Mijn vakantie komt nu wel heel dichtbij, help!
Alvast bedankt!
Groeten,
Rianne

----------


## Yv

Hallo Rianne,

Aan mij zul je niet veel hebben. Ik weet het eigenlijk niet. Klinkt op zich logisch, maar misschien is het ook toeval en komt het door iets heel anders. Ik weet wel dat ik van de pil een vlek kreeg in mijn gezicht, maar die was bruin en niet wit. Ik weet niet of dit te vergelijken is.

----------


## Adike

Het lijkt mij geen verband houden.

----------


## rianne1990

Bedankt voor de reacties tot nu toe. Ik heb de vlek nog steeds. Ook na heel veel invetten, scrubben en smeren met pigmentcrème. Ik kan lastig beoordelen of het minder wordt. Zo niet, dan ga ik maar een bezoekje brengen aan de dokter. Het gaat hier immers toch om mijn gezicht.
Groeten,
Riane

----------


## Flogiston

Het niet blootstellen aan UV-straling is alleen van toepassing op de behandelde huid. De overige huid, en zelfs de rest van het lichaam, worden er niet door beïnvloed.

IPL (Intense Pulsed Light) werkt alleen op de plek van toediening. Daar wordt weefsel beschadigd, in dit geval met als doel de haarzakjes te vernietigen.

De vlek op je gezicht doet mij het meeste denken aan een pigmentverandering die bij de meeste mensen wel voorkomt. Meestal begint dat rond het 45e jaar op te vallen, maar dergelijke pigmentveranderingen kunnen ook wel eerder optreden. De verdeling van het pigment over de huid wordt dan ongelijkmatig.

Ik zou voor de zekerheid even langs de huisarts gaan om te laten controleren of het inderdaad zo'n normale pigmentverandering is, en of er niet iets anders aan de hand is. Vooral omdat je waarschijnlijk wel vaker de zonnebank hebt gebruikt of in de zon hebt gelegen en daarmee je huid hebt beschadigd. Maar ik verwacht dat er niets aan de hand is, en dat je gewoon het normale verouderingsproces ziet optreden.

----------

